# Jelly Babies - carbs



## mum2westiesGill (Jul 13, 2013)

http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/calories/bassetts-jelly-babies-each-56986024

According to myfitnesspal 1 jelly baby has 5g carbs/cho in.

I use jelly babies as my hypo treatment and usually have 4 jelly babies so I'm actually having 20g carbs to treat a hypo - is this ok?


----------



## Cleo (Jul 15, 2013)

hi whiskeymum
I'm an avid fan of jelly babies as well (they're great!).  We were told on dafne that 15 - 20 gr of carbs are needed to treat a hypo which is 3 to 4 jelly babies, so yes no more than 4 is enough.

Cleo.


----------

